
Hack and Tell - The First One - apgwoz
http://hackandtell.blip.tv/file/4369919/
======
frankdenbow
Awesome. This is a great meetup in NYC. Would love to see the later ones I
missed.

~~~
apgwoz
Unfortunately this is the only one that was recorded. Someone was supposed to
record this weeks, but I didn't notice if he actually was, and I haven't heard
from him since. I'm going to attempt to record them from now on though.

